# Sticky  Got a Bad Attitude? Read Please



## nodakoutdoors.com

This is the one and only warning for this fall.

If you're going to be a jerk to people (and it's usually the same people over and over again), you will be terminated from the forum without warning.

The mods/Super Mods are on alert and the ax will start dropping this week.

I did not create this forum so people with horrible attitudes can use it to vent.

If anyone has any questions on the site rules, please PM me. Otherwise, I'll just expect everyone gets them.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/terms.html

Thanks


----------



## Jiffy

I would assume that Super Mods are the Special Forces of the moderating world? :strapped:


----------



## Robert A. Langager

Jiffy said:


> I would assume that Super Mods are the Special Forces of the moderating world? :strapped:


The hierarchy is as follows:

Mods: Can moderate the forum that they are assigned to.
Super Mods: Can moderate all forums.
Administrators: Can moderate everything and have the power of the boot.


----------



## Turner

Other wise Known as the MOD SQUAD :sniper:


----------



## Uplander

Appreciate the message. I just recently found the NODAK site and really enjoy the information and articles. I never have been involved in a forum on any level and was getting ready to pull the plug on this site due to the daily negative comments. I can get all the negative I need between 8 to 5 at work. Can't understand why folks have to continue to be so sarcastic, pessimistic and negative especially when it comes to a common kinship in hunting/fishing and the outdoors. Being funny is one thing just being mean is another. Hope your warning cleans things up otherwise my forum days will be short lived. See ya in da field.


----------



## bornlucky

I just joined this summer and agree with Uplander. I love the information and pics, but can't stand the attacks. I will enjoy the site even more with this policy.


----------



## kgpcr

Bad apples need to be AXED! Thanks for the forum and its been alot of fun. Like everything there seems to always be a few who mess it up for every one.


----------



## 4dozendekes

excellent idea...thats all i can say


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

4dozendekes said:


> excellent idea...thats all i can say


Two years late!


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN

I've been away from this forum for some time now because of all the crap. Glad to see the Mods have begun to exercise the rules.


----------



## DonC

Hope everyone hasn't left. New day....New season. What is everyone seeing out there ? Snow for opening is different. How is harvest coming ? Not good I expect due to wx. BobM and Shasha what are your observations so far ? Thanks for replying.


----------

